
Leaf Is a “Plug N’ Plant” Box to Automatically Grow Pot in Your Home - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/22/leaf-is-a-plug-n-plant-box-to-automatically-grow-pot-in-your-home/
======
jand
Funny as it is, i have developed exactly the same product as a side project.
My box is fully functioning and just lacking investors (and fitting
legislation in my country). Looks like i even got some bonus features.

Anyway, i wish these guys the very best.

As a personal conclusion - side projects are difficult to transform into
products if you reside in a country with no real tech startup support. The USA
may have the best climate for tech startups.

